

Mt Gox CEO Karpeles says bitcoin exchange is at turning point - wernerb
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/25/bitcoin-mtgox-ceo-idUSL1N0LU12G20140225

======
denzquix
Well, at least he's not completely disappeared, I suppose. Otherwise there
doesn't appear to be much to actually discuss here. Maybe the fact that he
would tell the press that a statement "should" be ready "soon-ish", which
seems like total brazen disinterest in taking control of the narrative here,
at a time when his company needs it the most.

